# FIELD RENT



## JLD (5 November 2008)

how much would you expect to pay in rent  for 3 acre field with rubbish fences and water ( but off our water meter ! ). land owner wants £60 - I think he is taking the p**s . as  I dont pay that in livery, but not had much experiance of this. am in SE but very rural with lots of unused land around - that nobody will sell !!. in terms of benefit to me it would be great as opposite house but dont want to be taken advantage of as cant afford to throw money away. no access to school and got to cross v busy country road to ride out if did move pony there.


----------



## flowerlady (5 November 2008)

What! 60 per week, per month or per year?


----------



## ischa (5 November 2008)

i pay 104 every three months


----------



## BigRed (5 November 2008)

I pay £1 per day for my horse and 50p for the tiny pony to have as much of a huge field as I want.  I have to electric fence it and take water to them because there is no water.  Field only - nothing else.  I walk them down the lane to my house. That is in Surrey.


----------



## JLD (5 November 2008)

sorry forgot that bit ! that was £ 60/week.


----------



## BigRed (5 November 2008)

That is far too much money.  I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## flowerlady (5 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
sorry forgot that bit ! that was £ 60/week. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He's taking the p*ss.  I rent a field next door but one for extra grazing it's about two and a half acres water from a hose £9 per week and if I want to put another horse or two in nothing else.  He wouldn't get anything like that on set a side ask another farmer.


----------



## Lonesome_Dove (5 November 2008)

£60 a week! 

I am in the south (NF) and pay £60 a month for EACH of my horses on a 6 acre field, again rubbish fences, and I thought that was steep! They think they can charge us more though, and think we're not paying enough! The field is not for my sole use but no one else will pay their prices!


----------



## Jericho (5 November 2008)

£60 a week is outrageous! I was thinking it was for a month and even that was steep


----------



## lucy007 (5 November 2008)

Hi,
      I pay £100 per month for 4 1/2 acres, use of 2 barns, 1 partitioned for stables in winter, the other for storage hay/straw ect, metered water supply, trough and tap and free electric.
   So yes I would say £60 per week is expensive for whats on offer.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 November 2008)

My neighbours and I are renting 20 acres from a farmer.  There is water laid on and the boundary fences are good but we have had to split up fields with electric tape.  We are paying £100 per acre per year.  Have to admit this is a very good deal, he did have sheep on it and was getting £80 per acre, we just made him an offer he couldn't refuse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The going rent for grazing is about £10 per horse round here, so you would need to have 6 horses on to make the price he is asking realistic.


----------



## niagaraduval (5 November 2008)

Totally OTP!


----------



## Donkeymad (5 November 2008)

Going rate here is £10 per animal per week, so half of what your bloke is asking.


----------



## Fantasy_World (5 November 2008)

I think if it was me in that situation I would politely tell him where he could shove his field. What he is asking is far too much!
Before I moved my lads back to a yard I was paying £20 a week for two horses with access to 2 fields and a small paddock type field. Water was included as well as a shelter and 2 small stables ( too small for my two though).
I am in Staffs though but even so I would not except to pay £60 a week for what is being offered even if the field was close to home.


----------



## scotsmare (5 November 2008)

Ridiculous - far too expensive!! We pay £3 per week per horse for 4 acres and 4 stables.  We do the fencing etc ourselves and buy hay &amp; straw from farmer.  We have four so pay £624 for a whole year.


----------



## Chumsmum (5 November 2008)

Rip-off!

I paid £120 lumpsum for 2 acres for approx 8 months (too wet in winter) - just a field, no water etc.

Used to pay £90 a month for similar sized field with two stables and water.


----------



## SpruceRI (5 November 2008)

I have about the same amount of grazing with fences which I've repaired myself, a field shelter new that replaced an old shack there, we paid half and half with the farmer, and no water laid on, nor power.

I pay £50 a month for that and can have as many horses as I want on it. 

I'm in the SE too!


----------



## soph21 (5 November 2008)

On average a horse needs 1 acre, so £10 each for 3, offer him £30 a week!
Cheeky bugger!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (5 November 2008)

A friends uncle rents out his fields for £6 - £7.50 per week per horse depending on which field you rent


----------



## Skhosu (5 November 2008)

rip off! No way would another farmer pay that


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (5 November 2008)

QR:

We pay £300 per year, for just over 3 acres, split into three seperate paddocks. Each paddock has it's own water supply.

We have a barn for hay storage, and free use of a selection of outbuildings for stabling.

Ours is very cheap, but £60 per week is at the other end of the spectrum, and a complete rip off.


----------

